# Concrete Next to Window Wells



## Quatto (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All,

I am installing a new concrete patio extension next to an existing concrete patio and my house. I have installed an expansion joint against the concrete foundation of my house taking into consideration a slope away from the house, but I also have a couple window wells and a corrugated drain access tube in my pour area. 

What kind of material or expansion joint do I put around my window wells so I can pour concrete there?

Also, should I install an expansion joint on the existing patio concrete or will a control joint in the new concrete be sufficient?

Thanks!


----------



## Quatto (Apr 17, 2017)

Here is a picture of the work area


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would create a bit of a gap via some sill plate gasket material or some peal and stick membrane. 

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/16971704961956161940?lsf=seller:8740,store:15620283811526567632&prds=oid:12341770616370644021&q=sill+gasket&hl=en&ei=UCn1WNWmKOvHjwTO24SgDg&lsft=cm_mmc%3DShopping-_-LIAs-_-D22-_-202084452&lsft=gclid:CNjly-6trNMCFZqNswodw_QEKQ


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We use WR Meadow's "Deck-O-Foam" in 1/2" for almost all of our installations around window wells. If you can find the rubber expansion joint, that will follow the radius of the window wells, also.

I wouldn't (won't) install expansion material between new and existing, unless I am expecting the two slabs to move independently, and "hinge" a lot at the joint.


----------



## Quatto (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks a ton for the tips. I've used that deck o foam against the house and I will certainly look at putting it around the window wells then. 

How do you get it to sit flush to the window wells? I used liquid nails to secure it to the house, but I'm not sure how to best secure it around the window wells. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

why not remove the window wells instead ? from the pics, they're not doing much good


----------

